
Ask HN: Why GitHub is downgrading its GitHub Pages? - rohit6223
Github recently upgraded Jekyll version to 3.0, but along with that, many features were removed. Github is now fighting with users to adhere to their new standards, even at the cost of breaking existing websites.
======
female_rubyist
You need to change your markdown to "kramdown" instead:
[https://github.com/rohit01/rohit01.github.io/blob/master/_co...](https://github.com/rohit01/rohit01.github.io/blob/master/_config.yml#L11-L14)

Did you update to the Jekyll 3 gem? I do not see a Gemfile.lock to verify. But
you should move to the v3 of the gem to make sure. "bundle update jekyll"

------
minimaxir
Er, can you give examples of broken functionality?

~~~
rohit6223
[https://www.rohit.io/](https://www.rohit.io/)

The CSS of the complete website is broken with hardly any change.

